
Any of you about to do a SaaS Black Friday deal? - maksimava
Hey everyone!<p>I&#x27;m putting together a page with the best BFCM SaaS deals for 2019. I&#x27;m looking for great deals to include in the post, and if you&#x27;re about to do a deal for Black Friday&#x2F;Cyber Monday, feel free to fill out this form: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forms.gle&#x2F;vHB9uEhe4Sz7Qr8X6 Or if you know someone who&#x27;s got a great tool and is about to offer a discount, please let me know in the comments!<p>Our audience are primarily marketers, entrepreneurs, and startup founders, so ideally your deal should be suitable for those. We&#x27;ll likely feature the roundup on Product Hunt and promote it like crazy :)
======
robbiewilson619
I will be happy to send it to you

Here are the details

About CallHippo: CallHippo, a leading on-demand Voice over Internet Protocol
(VoIP) service providers, offers virtual phone solutions for start-ups, small
businesses, and enterprises. It enables businesses to avail local phone
numbers for 50+ countries to connect with their customers and vice versa
efficiently at a cost-effective price.

Black Friday Offer: 25% Discount on our Platinum Plan

Coupon code: BLACKFRIDAY25

[https://callhippo.com/black-friday](https://callhippo.com/black-friday)

revert me back if you have any queries

and let me know when the offer is live on your blog.

have a good day

MY email: realrobbiewilson@gmail.com

~~~
robbiewilson619
It's live from 29 Nov to 10 Dec 2019

------
PushEngage
Hi,

We are running Black Friday deals for our product "PushEngage". Can you
promote the same on your Offer page? Below are the details -

Annual Plan Discount 30% Coupon Code BLACKFRIDAY19 Monthly Plan Discount 18%
Coupon Valid Till December 3, 2019 Description - Get 30% off on all Annual
plans at PushEngagage.

You can join our Affiliate program as well and earn a commission when sale
happens. Here is the link for the affiliate program -
[https://www.pushengage.com/affiliate](https://www.pushengage.com/affiliate)

------
PushEngage
Hi,

We are running Black Friday deals for our product "PushEngage". Can you
promote the same on your Offer page? Below are the details -

Annual Plan Discount 30% Coupon Code BLACKFRIDAY19 Monthly Plan Discount 18%
Coupon Valid Till December 3, 2019 Description - Get 30% off on all Annual
plans at PushEngage.

You can join our Affiliate program as well and earn a commission when sale
happens. Here is the link for the affiliate program -
[https://www.pushengage.com/affiliate](https://www.pushengage.com/affiliate)

------
robbiewilson619
hey maksimava

how can I know that my black Friday deal of CallHippo is live?

let me know if its live by sharing a link

